# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  منجد المقرئين .. للإمام الجزري !!

## أمير عبدالله

السلام عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه

الإخوة الأحباب .. بحثتُ في كل مكان بمدينتي , في أشهر مكاتِبِها وما وجدتُ لِهذا الكِتاب سبيلاً .!

مُنجِد المُقرِئين لإمام القُراء ابن الجزْري 
وأنا في أمس الحاجة إليه ... و كُنت على وعْد مع الكثير من المكتبات التي أخلفت وعدها معي أو حال دون وصولها لهذا الكِتاب حائِل ..!!

بحثتُ في كل مكان على الإنترنت ... فوجدت هذا الوعْد للأخ الكريم أبو أنسٍ النحوي ... بوضعه ... و هو الكِتاب المُسلسل برقْم 92 .. على هذا الرابِطِ :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=194 
وطال الإنتِظار ... ولم أجِده قد وضعه ... رجاء من كل أخ مُسلِم لديْه الكِتاب ويستطيع أن يرْفعْهُ لنا فيجزاه الله عنّا خير الجزاء , أو يدُلُّنا على كيفية الوصول إليه , عِلْماً أني من مِصْر وأبعُد عن القاهِرة مسافة الساعتين ونِصْف ...!!

أعتذِر إن كان في طلبي مُخالفة لقوانين المُنتدى أو أن يصِل مِن كلِماتِي مالم أعنِه , وأخاطِب حِلْمكُم وكرمكُم و تفضُّلكُم على أخيكم الذي يعلم الله كم هو في أمسِّ الحاجة لهذا الكِتاب ... 

 و الله مِن وراء القصْد.

----------


## الرايه

منجد المقرئين ومرشد الطالبين

 تحقيق: محمد الشنقيطي وأحمد شاكر
السعر: 2.55$ 

ردمك: 274511512X
النوع: غلاف عادي، 24×17
 80 صفحة 
الطبعة: 1 
مجلدات: 1

الناشر: دار الكتب العلمية 
تاريخ النشر: 01/01/1980



تستطيع شرائه من هنا
http://www.neelwafurat.com/itempage....3&search=books

----------


## أمير عبدالله

الأخ الراية جزاكم الله خيراً 

رُبما يكون الكِتاب متواجِد في اي مكتبة في مِصْر وبمعرِفة اسمِها يسهُل اقتناء الكِتاب إن شاء الله ,  فسفري للقاهِرة برغم بُعد المسافة , وضيق الوقت إلا أنه بالتأكيد سيكون أفضل و أسرع من انتِظار مجيئِه من الخارِج ...  هذا إن لم يتمكّن أحد الإخوة من رفعِه ..وعلى أي حال لا أملِك كارد صالح لاستخدامه عبر الإنترنت...

مرة أخرى جزاكُم الله خيرا

----------


## أمير عبدالله

تم بحمدالله الحصول على الكِتاب وقد قامت بطبعهِ مكتبة الصحابة - طنطا .

جزى الله خيراً من اهتم .

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحجري

للكتاب طبعة بتحقيق الشيخ علي العمران / دار عالم الفوائد /1419

----------


## عبد فقير

وتجد طبعة عالم الفوائد بدار السلام بالإسكندرية

----------


## عمار الحسيني

الله يبارك فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------

